# Shinya Kimura - Custom Motorcycles (Great Video)



## Don Nguyen (Feb 4, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/16981453

I absolutely loved watching that. I'd be very happy if it was longer, like a movie or something.

Beauuuuutiful bikes too.


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was awesome. Thanks


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the fabrication and passion. The bikes not so much.

But if you like his stuff: http://shinyakimura.blogspot.com/

-AJ


----------



## ecchef (Feb 5, 2013)

Very "steampunk" looking. I like them a lot. Not crazy about the $5 helmet though.

I'd trade places with him in a second.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool production and cool looking bikes but not a lot of functionality except for that springer about a third of the way in. I would last about 5 minutes in that position on his bike if even that. 

His wind and sky blending comment does hit it on the head. As you hit high speeds it gets pretty surreal when you have nothing around you and you are bent over with the wind barreling over the bike and your helmet. That still to this day is one of the coolest feelings I have experienced - 155mph down an open road on my CBR1100XX. Only did it once, but it was amazing.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 5, 2013)

I hate kick starting a bike. I had a one lunger that was a.................

I like the raw-deco look but what would you do with it?

I also think riding a motorcycle might be the closest thing to flying.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 5, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> I hate kick starting a bike. I had a one lunger that was a.................
> 
> I like the raw-deco look but what would you do with it?
> 
> I also think riding a motorcycle might be the closest thing to flying.



Yeh one of my first bikes was a BSA 441 Victor thumper


----------



## DSChief (Feb 6, 2013)

I can relate to the dislike of the kicker thing, Have blown out my Right Knee more than once. When I put Thunder Headers
on my 84 FXST I did'nt lose any sleep over sacrificing the kicker.


----------

